

Steve Jobs: The End of an Era - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/24/steve-jobs-the-end-of-an-era/

======
llambda
Before you flag it, please at least skim it; it's quite a nice piece and isn't
just a simple rehashing of the news.

Is it really necessary to downvote? Do you disagree with my comment? Good.
State your opinion. Differences of opinions should not be expressed with the
mechanism of a downvote; this isn't Reddit.

